# Lethargic pup



## Doogie (Feb 23, 2007)

I have a litter of pups that are 4 weeks old today and have just opened their eyes this week, and are moivng around like puppys should but this one lil female. She is lethargic and hangs out at the back when I call every one to the back door to get some lovin. And is wobbly when they are all playing in the yard. Any ideas whats going on with this lil pup, I am building a deck today to get them off the ground and I am going to move them up onto it when I am finished with it this afternoon maybey that will solve the problem


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Take them to the vet, pups shouldn't be on cold ground


----------



## tallgrasser (Nov 18, 2005)

Take the pups to your vet, that would be the best, anything else on our part would be just a guess.


----------

